# For You My Heart(Por ti mi corazón)



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

Playing is fun!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H_6aYu4N-8


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

wow that was pretty sweet. thanks for sharing it with us!


----------

